# Skincare Essentials for Men



## Dawn (Oct 25, 2018)

He may not hit the beauty and grooming aisles himself, but the man in your life probably loves to _shop_ your medicine cabinet for his skincare needs! Check out and pick up some of the hottest skincare essentials from *IOPE by AMOREPACIFIC*, *KORRES*, *Bioré* and *Uncle Bud’s*. 

Introduce your boyfriend to K-Beauty with a bottle of the *IOPE Men Perfect Clean All-in-One Cleanser*! The cleanser is an exfoliating formula that is gentle enough for daily use and contains natural exfoliants that thoroughly remove impurities such as dirt and excess oils. Formulated with moisturizing capsules it also replenishes skins moisture barrier. ($17; Available for in-store purchase at Aritaum.)
















Show your man that alcohol isn’t just for drinking! Have him check out *KORRES* *ABSINTHE Men’s Shave Cream*, which allows for a smoother shave while helping to help eliminate post-shave irritation. This richly textured shave cream helps the razor glide smoothly over skin to ensure a deep and comfortable shave. Absinthe Shave Cream is a brushless, non-foaming preparation and it is formulated at a milder pH than lathering creams—preventing skin roughness. ($32.50; korresusa.com.)















Stop squeezing – start stripping with *Bioré Deep Cleansing Charcoal Pore Strips! *With purifying charcoal powder, the strip acts like a magnet to draw out and absorb excess dirt and oil, reducing shine. The skin will be left feeling fresh, clean and 3x less oily than before. When used weekly, he will have fewer clogged pores and the appearance of pores will actually diminish. ($6.49; available at all mass retailers & drug stores nation-wide.)















Whether he is on the keyboard or outdoors, banish dry, cracked skin on his hands and feet with *Uncle Bud’s Hemp Healthy Hand & Foot Cream. *This is the ideal solution to combat uncomfortable, dehydrated skin. The powerful, fast-absorbing cream is specially formulated with restorative moisturizing ingredients including hemp seed oil. ($15.99; Available for purchase from Amazon, GNC and Walmart.)


----------

